# Why plain listing in apache22 - want icons!



## cpcnw (Mar 20, 2010)

In my httpd.conf I have this section in <Directory>


```
Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
```

In my /usr/local/etc/apache/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf I have ;


```
Alias /icons/ "/usr/local/www/apache22/icons"
```

In /usr/local/www/apache22/icons there are loads of icons !!!

Driving me nuts!


----------



## gilinko (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you restarted the apache server after the change? Have you enabled the autoindex module? What are your indexing options? (ie IndexOptions FancyIndexing)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2010)

Is httpd-autoindex.conf actually Included from httpd.conf? It isn't by default (because it's an '_extra_').


```
# Fancy directory listings
[color="Red"][B]#[/B][/color] Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf
```


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 20, 2010)

Added 
	
	



```
IndexOptions FancyIndexing Iconheight=22 IconWidth=20
```
to <directory> section and added ;


```
Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf
```
 to end of conf!

All good - thanks alot guys !!!


----------



## cpcnw (Mar 21, 2010)

Just one last [lol!] quick one - notice that alot of servers have the hostname / server name /apache version etc at the end bottom of directory listings - I'm sure I had this once - can't seem to find whatever knob to turn now though ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2010)

That would be ServerSignature On in extra/httpd-default.conf.


----------

